# Chargrilled Oysters? How about Drago's in Metairie, LA ?



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone else been to Drago's and had their Chargrilled Oysters? They are unbelievably great!! I wish I knew the "secret sauce" they smother em in while over the open flame. Here's a link:
http://offthebroiler.wordpress.com/2006/04/22/dragos/


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Been there and yes they are good. Also like the ones at Gilhoolies in San Leon and they are a lot closer to home.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I go to NO several times a year on business and always make it to Drago's for a beer and a dozen charbroiled oysters. I think it is real butter, parmesan and garlic


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Not the same, but...*

When I was younger, and we used to **** oysters around POC, and didnt feel like shucking them all.....we would place the whole, unshucked oyster on a grill very close to the fire, and let them go until they kinda opened up with a small puff of steam. They were steamed in their own juice, a bottle of tobasco and a bowl of real butter, lemon, garlic sauce close by to dip them in would make a cold day on the bay worth it. Stand back when doing it....occasionally a shell will POP and scatter a few small embers around! Beer and butter and oyster juice dripping down your chin...pure heaven!

Later
R3F


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

will give these a try....after looking at that link....I'm hungry! it is that time of the year again...Gilhoolies has about the same thing as zrem32 was posting...Also "Channel Marker 17" in Oak Island has gilled oysters with live bands on Fri-Sat nights..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just had them at Jaegers on Clearview Pkwy in Metairie - delicious. My customers said they liked them as well as if not better.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

update on Channel Marker 17 Oak Island,Tx (past Anahuac) ::no bands until it gets warmer..web site www.channelmarker.com...phone # 409-252-4370.Location:402 Jackson St. If you can find the boat ramp you are close to the grill..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dragos is the place to go...no doubt...a dozen never goes very far it usually takes 2.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Got a 1/2 gal of oysters and grilled them the way Dragos does...used muffin pans and found the pecorino romano cheese(found at walmart ) grated in jar on pickel isle.Made a sauce (2sticks real butter-fresh lemon juice about 1/2 lemon-garlic-add 4 teaspoons of pecorino cheese-tony's seasoning to mixture and stir until smooth) .Get mesquite fire going in Ole Smokey and drop oyster in each hole in muffin pan and put on grill,cook about 3-4 mins and when oyster curl add butter mixture and pecorino cheese (about 2 teaspoon on each oyster) and let grill about 5 more mins ,remove and lets cool a couple mins and eat on cracker with a dap of red sauce on top(horseradish and ketchup with lemon juice mixture)......cheese is in a glass jar (parmasen/romano)style.If fresh cheese can be found use it,,,,,it has a smokey flavor ...Cest' Bon


----------

